# Taobao agent is possible?



## The Pook

you want us to tell you it's possible to do a thing that you already found out is possible? 

wat


----------



## onebound

No, I am asking does this business make money? Do you have any experience of e-commerce?


----------



## skupples

you can decipher that onebound site? 

looks like a product design firm, not a taobao (chinese ebay) supply chain.


----------



## The Pook

onebound said:


> No, I am asking does this business make money? Do you have any experience of e-commerce?



well if it's a business I sure hope they made money  

I went here and put in a package size of 5 pounds and measures 9x9x3 inches (2.67kg and 25 x 25 x 7.6 cm) under the category "computer peripheral" and I got two quotes, one for ￥373 ($3.42 USD) and the other for ￥399 ($3.66 USD).

Can't imagine it being all that financially viable on your own, you'd either need to charge more (and then no one would use you) or your need to charge less (and $3 is already cheap).


----------



## akira123

I'd say it's worth a try.


----------

